# A Video of me and Vega



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

So i took a video of me riding Vega today. She didn't buck while i was on her, but she did tons of rears/bucks going up to the ring. I personally critiqued this video before posting it. I know i need to fix my lower leg, lean back, possibly not pump with my upper body at the canter. Just so everyone knows, before i actually pull on Vega's mouth, i use my seat and energy to try and slow her down. If that doesn't work i have slight pressure and so on. If there is a fence right there, i will make her go into the fence, therefore stopping her. You will see me do that a couple times in the video. I didn't care about diagonals,and i know at one point in time, she's on the left lead and then switches her front feet, but not her back. 
I'm going to by riding my other horse to help improve my leg and my whole seat before i ride Vega again.

Also i didn't know how far i could go in the ring without being cut off. So at times, i am not in the picture. If you have your sound on, you could hear her hooves in the mud.

And please, remember to be nice here. If you see me doing something wrong, please tell me what it is and then give a suggestion to help me fix it. 

Thanks for reading all of that  

It's also long, FYI: 10 min. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8wtdPzw_fk8


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you actually look pretty good! definitely better than me lol! Vega looks good, just obviously the standing thing she needs to work on. over all, looks like a smooth ride!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You two make a grat pair! I'm very impressed!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appylover-She is a very pretty horse. You look good, I can't say much, cause I'm not an english rider. But I think that you look great! There is only two things that I noticed about Vega that I would say require attention right away. One is the not standing while you are mounting. This is for my comfort probably, since I have a bad back. I don't like mounting horses that move around. And the othe is that she tosses her head when you give her pressure. 

I think you are doing awesome with a green horse. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

OK. Before I say Anything I just want to say this. Wow! Those joddies are awesome! I want a nice pair like that lol. Just so you know, I am writing things down as the video goes along, so I don't forget. I'm pausing and playing etc.

The first thing I noticed it that well, of course, she isn't standing still when your trying to mount her. But, I guess that will improve as it goes on. When she turns around in the circle, try to lead her the other way. So if she's going to turn to the right, tighten the left rein. I know it'll prolly be hard. Horses are really tough and strong and sometimes you might not be able to do this. But just give it a go and see how she goes. Also, maybe when she's standing still, praise her, like give her a pat and say "Good girl", so she knows she's doing something good. If she's turning and not standing still, I prolly wouldn't scold her too much, because she's green and just learning. I would just not praise her, but I would give a nice strong, (but not too strong or loud) "No.". 
It's good to develop a good, strong bond with new horses, which I am sure you've already done.
------
The second thing I noticed was when you trotted. I know you only did a very slow trot, but I have been taught That it is very important to rise when your warming up a horse in a trot. So it helps them stretch their back muscles out. If you don't it can, I guess kinda hurt a horse. It's like your about to do a sprint race put haven't warmed up, or stretched. I have to go, so I'll speack later.

Bye


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think she looks very nice and relaxed. Should be very smooth on trot too, isn't she? And I loved that tail - ha-ha! Do you keep it like that all the time? It's funny, but it's not common around here even in show barns. 

OK. Now the critique... :wink: She was rather bad when you tried to get on her. No patience what so ever and started to move right away instead on waiting for you to give a signal. I'd suggest 1) may be enlist the helper (just to keep her stay still), 2) as long as you jump on her don't walk right away, try to do something else like bending or little backup (now she knows as long as you are up - you gonna move, so she participates).

What you plan to use her for? Jumping? Dressage?


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice you both looked relaxed. I see you were wearing your breeches. Are they nice? :]


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey,

U two go so well together  She is adorable.

Although one thing out of the whole video bugged me... that was when she walked around and around while you were mounting... that really frustrated me... Appylover310802 u have to teach them while they are young.. 

Other then that, i think she has alot of potential, she just needs adjusting on her manners and patience, but that could also just be a maturity thing.  

Goodluck


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks everyone for the lovely comments!

We are working on the mounting thing. After every ride, i do do it a couple of times. I never thought of backing her up when i'm on her. I'll have to do that.

When i'm not up there by myself, my fiance holds her. But i was there alone yesterday so i did what i had. But i did make her stop before i swung over. 

Thanks JDI, That means a lot 

I do pat her and tell her good girl when she halts. It's hard to tell because i'm further away, but i when she does halt, i always pat her and stuff.

FGRI do have a training system, similar to the pessoa, that i'm going to be using on Vega. I'm hoping that will help her.

Rach- As far as trotting her. She doesn't go slow, won't go slow. If i had no control over her, she'd be cantering around the whole ring as soon as i get on. I find that if i sit, she's slower than when i post.

Thanks to AKPaint Lover, i wrapped her tail like that to make it longer and thicker. It's really working. I'm only going to do it keep it in until the flies start to appear, then she'll have her tail back.

Kitten_Val-I'd like to jump her, we started over the summer and took a break. But i love jumping and she seemed to enjoy it. I would love to do cross country with her. It looks like tons of fun. I might as well throw some dressage in there too  I just need to further my training with her.

Abby-i love those breeches. They are so comfy and everything! They're definitely not the whitest anymore, but i don't plan on showing so its all good.

Delgregans Way- I've only owned her for about a year, and she was pretty much like that when i got her. I just need to be there more and really work with her, which is hard, but i'm making it work. I think once she gets more manners and gets older, she should hopefully be better.

Thanks again for the nice critiques and suggestions  

I also talked to my fiance, i'm going to be riding Gem to work on my position. I'll post videos of that too once i get one him and everything. He's going to be out of shape tho.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys look great. Congrats on the progress.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks M2G. It's definitely been a journey and a whole learning experiences (especially when i took lessons for so long on horses that weren't that complicated) to Vega that has a lot of spunk.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm still waiting for it to download with my country living dial-up. I should be able to add something by this afternoon :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry it's so big Vida. It would have been longer if my camera didn't shut off.


----------



## tilt (Mar 7, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> So i took a video of me riding Vega today. She didn't buck while i was on her, but she did tons of rears/bucks going up to the ring. *I personally critiqued this video before posting it. I know i need to fix my lower leg, lean back, possibly not pump with my upper body at the canter. Just so everyone knows*, before i actually pull on Vega's mouth, i use my seat and energy to try and slow her down. If that doesn't work i have slight pressure and so on. If there is a fence right there, i will make her go into the fence, therefore stopping her. You will see me do that a couple times in the video. I didn't care about diagonals,and i know at one point in time, she's on the left lead and then switches her front feet, but not her back.
> I'm going to by riding my other horse to help improve my leg and my whole seat before i ride Vega again.
> 
> Also i didn't know how far i could go in the ring without being cut off. So at times, i am not in the picture. If you have your sound on, you could hear her hooves in the mud.
> ...


if you know you need to fix it then why don't you fix it? GOD learn to ride!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm thinking i should edit it or something so its shorter and to get rid of all the parts when i'm off camera. Only problem is, i have no idea how to do it.

Next time i ride and record, i'll keep the camera session short.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> Thanks JDI, That means a lot
> .


Hehe sorry it was such a short post, but I don't have much to say other than that... not like my usual novels!! She is a very pretty mare, and I'm sure you'll do very well in whatever you do  She's a baby and needs work, but hey who doesn't? You know I just got an 8 year old green broke mare... heck I don't even know if she canters under saddle.
You've got a great foundation built on her, and all you need is to keep working away at it.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

don't worry about the short post!

I know i need to work on a lot, and i guess i never realized it until yesterday. Tom laughed at me when i was trying to get on.
But i do stretch or at least try to stretch her neck before i get on.

Thanks again JDI.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> don't worry about the short post!
> 
> I know i need to work on a lot, and i guess i never realized it until yesterday. Tom laughed at me when i was trying to get on.
> But i do stretch or at least try to stretch her neck before i get on.
> ...


Haha are you bored at work too? God... one more hour of sitting at a desk then I can go home...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yes quite bored at work. lol

i was supposed to get off 1 hr ago, but we're staying late :?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

One of the things that annoy me the most is the lack of good internet. The new house we are moving to at the end of the month is supposed to have great internet.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

along with slow internet connections, i cannot stand slow computers as well! For some reason my computer at the office with just decide not to load pages, or wants to take forever to refresh the horse forum. I get annoyed and ask my fiance to fix my computer.

i'm sorry its a long video


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hey you two look pretty good 

just a few things. most of them have been mentioned though. like the not standing when mounting. that really annoys me lol 

i know you said shes speedy around the arena but working on softening your hands and her mouth would be good for both of you. how far away is the lunging system? or do you already have it? that will help her start to soften and balance. she looks a little unbalanced & unconfident like jarred is but he is getting better since using the system. that should help slow her down a little too 

i think once she learns to give to the bit she is going to be really lovely  shes a lovely solid girl isnt she  i like that


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i do keep a light contact when she's being good. I do try my best to slow her down with me thinking slow, sitting deep in the saddle, and then lastly i'll go to the reins. I also do a lot of give and take with her. But she's all about going and not about stopping.

I do find that when she's being soft, my hands are soft, and when she's being a jerk, so to say, my hands tend to get a little harder, which is really bad. 

I actually received the training system twice :shock: I guess they messed up on the order and thought it didn't send out. It's been raining the past couple of days, but tomorrow i'm going to bring it out there. I'm going to turn her loose to get her sillies out and then i'm going to lunge her in her goodies. I definitely think that will really help her.

Towards the end of my ride (which unfortunately wasn't caught on camera) she was being really good. and i felt we made a bit of progress.

Thanks for the tips Jazzy  I'll definitely work on all of that and post when she's getting better.


----------

